# Motherboard error: MAC address are invalid in both CMOS and Flash



## Darren (Jul 23, 2008)

Yesterday I cleared the cmos via jumper and to my surprise started to get an annoying error message at boot up stating "MAC address is invalid in both CMOS and flash". I can bypass the message by pressing F1 or F2 and continue into windows however my network card would appear to have low connectivity due to it not sending or receiving data. I found an application called "Technitium MAC Address Changer v5" and I've managed to generate a random MAC address which has allowed me to connect online however I still get the error as I attempt to boot up. 

My motherboard is: ALiveNF7G-HD720p R5.0


MY problem is similar to these persons http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=456922

Edit 1:



Kreij said:


> Did you look here ?



I briefly read it but stopped once I realised the link for the Asrock MAC tool is broken. Although I've managed to find my original MAC address on the rear parallel port panel as the link says.

Edit 2:



alexp999 said:


> I think this is a setting. It was on my dad old mobo and got enabled by default. I think it was MAC boot rom, or Lan boot rom or something.
> I'm not at home right now so cant check. see if you have anything in your bios and see if it is enabled or not.



I've tried disabling the built-in LAN but I still get the error on boot up. I'm emailing Asrock now.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you look here ?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think this is a setting. It was on my dad old mobo and got enabled by default. I think it was MAC boot rom, or Lan boot rom or something.
I'm not at home right now so cant check. see if you have anything in your bios and see if it is enabled or not.


----------

